# Flounder on Bob Sikes



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

] My wife and I went fishing for a couple hours while the kids were at school. I saw a few nice mackerel landed by others but all we caught was this 15.5" flounder







[/img


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Appreciate it


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the PFF......... Great first post


----------

